# PenTesting news



## Edyta (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi

I'm new here and I need help from you  I would like to know what is new in pentesting world, what is the most popular, which are the new tools, methods. It's really important for me and I will be grateful if you could help me at last a little!!
Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2015)

There are very few (if any) pentesters on this board, FreeBSD isn't known for it's pentesting capabilities. I suggest you ask your question on a forum that's more geared towards penetration testing, something like http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/forum.php


----------



## freq (Aug 20, 2019)

Edyta said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new here and I need help from you  I would like to know what is new in pentesting world, what is the most popular, which are the new tools, methods. It's really important for me and I will be grateful if you could help me at last a little!!
> Regards



My opinion: learn about command line tools and just pull in what you need from the ports system. Pentesting can be a great hobby to learn about networking and filesystems.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Aug 26, 2019)

I am a pen tester but only for web apps. Agree, there are better forums for this highly specialized trade.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2019)

The OP asked that question more than 4 years ago and hasn't been seen since then.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Aug 26, 2019)

Sigh, I really have to start reading the OP post dates, I am terrible at that, my apologies...


----------



## yuripv (Aug 26, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Sigh, I really have to start reading the OP post dates, I am terrible at that, my apologies...


It wasn't you who necroed the thread


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Aug 26, 2019)

Haha, yeah, still, I need to watch these - if I haven't read a thread and think "looks interesting", I forget to check the date.


----------



## unitrunker (Aug 27, 2019)

There's no reason to not test your own networks and no reason to not use FreeBSD to do so.

nmap, metasploit, and so much more.


----------

